# ISUS.msi



## gismo

I tried to find this ISUS.msi file but was unsuccessful. Everytime I restart my computer or open a Program I get a display from "windows Installer" stating it could not find ISUS.msi file to Update. Do you have any suggestions or point me to the direction to correct this problem. Thanks in Advance- 

gismo


----------



## gismo

gismo said:


> Update manager looks for *ISUS.msi *every time i restart and keeps comming back
> I tried to find this ISUS.msi file but was unsuccessful. Everytime I restart my computer or open a Program I get a display from "windows Installer" stating "the feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available". Insert the "Update Manager" disk and click OK. Do you have any suggestions on how to find this ISUS.msi or point me to the direction to correct this problem. Thanks in Advance-
> 
> gismo


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi gismo,

Maybe this will help: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q111006
How Do I Install or Uninstall The Update Manager?

-- Tom


----------



## gismo

Okay! I'll try that, because I can't get anything to work. - Plus I'm not sure what program is associated or needed to clear this Update Manager problem.
Thanks for your help!

gismo


----------



## hberaldi

Download the ISUS and save the file in your C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield folder.

You can find it at http://www.public.asu.edu/~hberaldi/documents.html

If Update Manager asks for the file, point it to the new saved one and voila!


----------



## Battledrone

Hi Gismo,

did you find a sollution for the problem? I have the same problem for the moment..TY


----------



## Erick42

I've DL and install the ISUS.msi file, and it seams to work alright.
I'm over the atlantic saved by US,

Good job for a frenchy.

Thanks for all:up: :up:


----------



## bearatone12

I began having this problem of Windows looking for ISUS.MSI during boot-up after having problems with my XP Home profile. I tried fixing it by pointing to the ISUS.MSI that another member recommended downloading, but that didn't work. I then discovered that the ISUS.MSI Windows was looking for was specific to my installation of WordPerfect Office X3; I found the file in C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office X3\Cabs. 

Nick


----------



## danav1

Thanks so much for the post from bearatone12. You saved me. I followed your advice and now I am up an running again. I think my new Ad-Aware 2007 created the problem but I am not sure.
Dan


----------



## bearatone12

Glad it helped.

Nick


----------



## DocPresbyter

Thanks bearatone12. I'd tried hberaldi's solution, which didn't work for me - but pointing to the WordPerfect X3 version of the file worked.

What was confusing was that this appeared after I had installed the Blackberry Desktop Manager, and was trying to work with the Roxio Media Manager that is a part of that. Every time I opened Media Manager, the error message appeared.

I have no idea how the Roxio and Wordperfect interact to cause this problem! Another one of Windows' little mysteries!


----------



## vhodge

Thanks so much bearatone12. This one solved my problem with ISUS. Clearly the installer was looking for a program specific version of the file and the WordPerefect X3 version did the trick. Unfortunately the Installer program message is so generic that I had no idea which program was issuing the call. So thanks for the assistance.


----------



## DZOO

A "HI" to everybody from a new member.
I am using CorelDraw X3 and am confronting the same problem with ISUS.msi, *after imprudently cleaning up some entries* - advised by Uniblue's SpeedUpMyPC and RegistryBooster.
I found out ISUS.msi in the 1st installation disk of CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3, then come to a conclusion that ISUS.msi is a Corel Corporation's "product", residing in most of their applications/ softwares (e.g. CorelDRAW, WordPerfect, ...).
Just my first contribution to this forum. Thanks for your time reading my message.


----------



## NuSurfer

Thanks Bearatone12. Found the WordPerfect file. That solution appears to work.


----------



## dutch_born

Yesterday, I uninstalled Paint Shop Pro 9.01.01 in order to install the upgrade to Paint Shop Pro Photo x2. Today is the first time I rebooted since that process, and got the same ISUS.msi error that's described in this thread. Since PSP is a Corel product now, as is, obviously WP Office (which I also have, but version 12), I wonder if the uninstall yesterday changed the location or deleted the isus.msi altogether. In any event, the solution here did the trick, so thanks so much.


----------



## AnnaRic

DZOO said:


> A "HI" to everybody from a new member.
> I am using CorelDraw X3 and am confronting the same problem with ISUS.msi, *after imprudently cleaning up some entries* - advised by Uniblue's SpeedUpMyPC and RegistryBooster.
> I found out ISUS.msi in the 1st installation disk of CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3, then come to a conclusion that ISUS.msi is a Corel Corporation's "product", residing in most of their applications/ softwares (e.g. CorelDRAW, WordPerfect, ...).
> Just my first contribution to this forum. Thanks for your time reading my message.


Thank GOD I found this! You saved me!

I have Corel X3, recently ran Uniblue Registry Booster & Speed Up My PC and this same message kept popping up. I actually started to worry that I had a virus.

Thanks so much for posting this, I would not have known what to do.


----------



## White Tornado

A big HELLO to all from a grateful new member. 

Thanx SO much to bearatone12 who told us the ISUS.msi problem to be located in WordPerfect X3!! I spent two days after installing, uninstalling, installing (etc) a downloaded Nuance PDF Converter 5 program that ended up not running due to that error message popping up and getting into a Catch-22. I'd been through what felt like the whole website of Microsoft, and found suggestions including the downloading of a program to install the uninstaller of the Update Manager (didn't help), I'd downloaded a new ISUS.msi and put it in the InstallShield folder . . . no luck. I put it in the installation folder of the program next to another .msi file . . . no luck. By this time I'd gotten out my XP install disk to try to find the correct ISUS.msi file, when I found this forum. (Bless you, Google!)

Soooooo, since I have WordPerfect X3 on my computer, I thought to myself, &#8220;What the heck, I'll try it.&#8221; I found the WP ISUS.msi file in the CAB folder as mentioned, opened the Nuance PDF Converter 5 program and got the dialog box and gave it the WP location . . . AND BY GOLLY IT WORKED!!! The only connection I can see as to why this association exists is that the Converter program not only converts PDFs to Word, but also to WordPerfect. I do hope that after all the time I've spent on this that the new program is worth the effort!


----------



## HawaiianI

My sanity has been clearly in question due to this ^&(#&%(#*&% ISUS.msi mess-up and I even DLd the first ISUS.msi and saved accordingly....no luck. Said "wrong application" and a lightbulb went off that this is for the auto updates for certain programs/updates....(aha, said I to myself

I then used Total Commander to search for the ISUS.msi file and lo adn behold it was exactly where it should be and I directed the stupid UNCLOSEABLE pop-up box to "do its own thing". 

May I say that I'm a Happy Camper. Now I'm off to post another "bugger" that's been giving me problems since I'm feeling quite "techy" now!

Mahalos to you all (it was the WordPerfect X3 one that did it for me),
HawaiianI


----------



## p4x28x2

Another happy customer!! Bearatome12 was very correct in identifying the solution and DZOO nailed the cause for me... Thanks folks!!!


----------



## Worzel Gummidge

*Hail to Bearatone12!*
Don't know how you found the answer in WordPerfect X3 but I'm certainly please I found this site. Over a year since you posted the solution & it's still coming up trumps. Thank you.


----------

